
You and Your Research, by Richard Hamming [2014] - max_
http://blog.samaltman.com/you-and-your-research
======
dalke
1986 and
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html)
are more canonical. Plus:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=You%20and%20Your%20Research&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=You%20and%20Your%20Research&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)
.

